# new holland excavator



## dayexco (Mar 4, 2006)

been offered a real sweetheart deal on a 2002 new holland 215 excavator with 880 hrs on it. a general contractor owned it to excavate his own footings for commercial buildings and has retired. have been dealing on another 210 hyundai, but this new holland deal sounds sweet money wise...same 5.9 cummins as hyundai. salesman told me it was made by O&K. i have zero experience with them. anybody know anything about them?


----------



## denick (Feb 13, 2006)

Day,

The only O&K I ever saw was an older one, early 80's that a guy near me bought as his first machine. He liked the machine but it was hard to get someone to service it and parts were difficult. The machine was probably 15 years old at the time. 

Is O&K a German machine? I thought the O&K's were somewhat popular in Virginia, Maryland area.

My own rule about buying something like that with questions is to see one with real hours on it and one owner. If you can find that and they're happy. It's probably a good deal.


----------



## Cat385 (Nov 17, 2006)

Not sure about the 215 but I know the 160 size new holland comes off the same line as kobelco.They have been for the last 4 years or so.


----------



## rino1494 (Jan 31, 2006)

New Holland is owned by CNH global which owns, Case, New Holland, Kobelco and sumitomo.

Is there a dealer around you ?


----------



## jmic (Dec 10, 2005)

New Holland's are a good machine, I ran one for a few months before we bought the Kobelco's. They are made by the same company like Rino said. My dealer carries parts, no problem to aquire them. For us it came down to Kobelco at the time had a better financial package.


----------

